# The 2010 Hitachi M12VE 3 1/4 HP Video Tool Review.



## Routerisstillmyname

Good review. THX for posting. They must have fired the tennis shoe designer finally. I have the original. in my opinion it's the 5th best plunge router.


----------



## richgreer

This is an excellent review. Thank you. It looks like Hitachi may be toning down their "look". That's a good thing. I never cared for their ugly, athletic shoe, look.


----------



## Gord

Hi Guys,

Glad you liked the review, thanks for your kind words.

I own a number of routers and I like them all for various reasons. My original Hitachi M12V that I've had for years now has been my overall favorite "go to" router but the new M12VE takes the original M12V and adds so much more to it.

I'm also happy that Hitachi decided to move past that "tennis shoe" router although its dust collection wasn't half bad.

All the best
Gord


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings Gord:
I have 2 of the original M12V's, and I really like them both. As you say, they are my "go to" routers. I have one permanently mounted in my router table. Mine also have the adjustment knob, which is A>P>I>T>A> to fiddle with, because of the cord. The other is for hand-held use. I've had mine about 11 years, and never a minutes trouble with either. Mine are the two-wrench systems, but I'm use to it, so no big deal, and I like it. I ordered the round bases for mine, and using the bushings couldn't be easier. Thanks for the review on the new M12VE. I may just pick up another one when they come out. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

When the retailers started to clear out the 2nd generation original M12 ( first being made in japan) they were selling them for around $100.
Once Hitachi released the M12V2 tennis shoe. The prices on original M12 sky rocketed as high as 300.
I guess someone at Hitachi finally got the message, a tool not only has to function well but it has to be EZ on the eyes. 
Ever since the tennis shoe mentality took over at Hitachi, financially their tool section took a dive.
Glad to see they're back on track. although maybe, day late dollar short…


----------



## Gord

Hi Guys,

I'm looking forward to hearing what other woodworkers have to say when the new M12VE hits the market.
It's got great balance and it's a small package with plenty of power.

Let's home the tennis shoe mentality is behind them.

All the best
Gord


----------



## RedShirt013

I don't know why woodworker suddenly became fashion conscious. Aren't we all about function over form in our tools? Personally I don't mind the Hitachi "alien" look. And to note, the new Makita blue/white drills aren't that much different either. 
But the M12V2 was an good solid powerful router with good features at a lower price than comparible PC, Milwaukee, Bosch etc 3HP routers. It deserves more recognition than it has got.


----------



## mckenziedrums

If I hit the power button and it turns on… I'm good to go. I've got one of the lower powered Hitachi's thats been sitting in my router table for well over a year now and going strong. Originally I got it because they had some reconditioned models on sale for $50-60 (Not the 3.25hp… unfortunately…) and I'll be grabbing one of these higher powered plunge models sometime this year I'm sure. This little guy I have has survived cutting edges in numerous metal drum shells and wood shells and made me a believer in Hitachi routers. Thanks for the review!


----------



## bigike

When's this bad boy coming out i can't wait any longer? I think it was makita that released their new and inproved routers and the 3hp looks mighty good but i still want to go with M12VE. I also have the PC plunge 3HP router i don't understand my wanting so many 3HP routers you only need one but that's me i see something i want and that's it i'm getting it, just as soon as i get the $$$.


----------



## m88k

Hah; what will this thing do to the prices on the tennis shoe/alien? It looks like aggressive visual design is a negative to the majority of woodworkers. Maybe the less picky can get great deals on the Hitachi Roswell series? :-D


----------



## Gord

Hello Mark,

Get ready, the new M12VE is hitting the shelves in June in North America I'm told so the "tennis shoe" should go on sale shortly before that.

All the best
Gord


----------



## Karson

Gord Thanks for the review. The bearings are going in my Ryobi and I'm looking for a new one for my router table.


----------



## Gord

Hi Karson,

You're more than welcome.
The new Hitachi M12VE is real sweet.

All the best
Gord


----------



## MooreMichael

I've been having trouble finding the Hitachi M12VE. It seems the only model currently for sale at retailers in the United States is the M12V2. I always liked the old Hatichi Koki classic green better than the newer tennis shoe design. I can't wait for this model to come to the states and replace the M12V2.

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## bigike

http://www.reconditionedsales.com/products/7a53b985-22a1-4e90-af83-93337006e21d.aspx?1=1&keywordinfoid=8&adgroupid=1955363418&&gclid=CKXg79yy46YCFVln5QodCTD_0w

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BG2JJO/ref=asc_df_B004BG2JJO1411408?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=dealt330195-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B004BG2JJO

These are the two places I found this router. Finally!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does anyone know if the m12ve has the ability to take the plunge springs out and if the nut on the bottom can still be used for making height adjustments above the table?


----------

